# New Threads Ordered



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Volcom Bjorn Jacket

Volcom Crash Pants

both 1/2 price from Welcome to the Seattle Snowboard Connection

They have an awesome sale on...


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm having second thoughts baout the colors... perils of online shopping at midnight.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

I like the color of the pants :thumbsup:


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Thx SnowBun.
Looks like the jacket's blue may be closer to the pants than the pic.... 
This pic makes me feel better.










I do want something bright, my friends keep losing me in the trees.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

That's going to look awesome! The blue looks the same for both 

You will definitely be seen in the trees now


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Yay. Should be better than my camo pants.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

And I wonder why your friends lose you in the trees


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Yep.. it was one of those "seemed like a good idea at the time" purchases.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

I ordered from that site too! Great prices 

Got myself pants for $60, base layer for $17 (pants), $19 (shirt). Sweetness


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Got pic of your stuff?

Their prices are awesome. I hope my stuff gets here before I go to kicking horse on the wknd.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

The jacket that I already have:









Pants I bought:


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Sweet ass look! Goes together really nice...


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

@SnowBun: are those bonfire pants? I have a friend with a jacket that looks like it has that print..


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah they are! How does the print on the jacket look?


And Snocon has some issues with stocking and availability. Apparently my order was returned on one of the items (A baselayer shirt) :dunno:


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> And Snocon has some issues with stocking and availability. Apparently my order was returned on one of the items (A baselayer shirt) :dunno:


That sucks, I've ordered from them a couple of times, both times were good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm still short half a baselayer, any ideas on places that have good deals going on? Snocon has none left in my size, go figure :laugh:


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Maybe dogfunk?

I buy UnderArmour from cabelas.com of all places when it is on sale. Best base layer around.


----------



## paintball_karl (Feb 9, 2008)

i like the pants. the red on the jacket seem a little to bright for my taste. but it still looks good. what are the ratings?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

the red is a actually pretty dark, it's called "garnet" (think pomegranate)

Ratings: 
Jacket 15k/10k (it's just a shell btw)
Pants 10k/8k

Pants arrive on Wed!


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

The pants are a little bright for my personal tastes but good pick up for the price.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

4 days and counting in customs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

My stuff is set to arrive this Wed!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Mine too... out for delivery


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Came in today, but I will only see it tomorrow (at mom's house). Pics to come soon


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Mine are at the post office to pick up today. Woohoo


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok, so stuff arrived. It does not look a thing like what was pictured! 

Too girly for my taste, but it's final sale... so what can I do? :dunno: Pics to come a little later....

As for the base layer, it rocks!


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> Ok, so stuff arrived. It does not look a thing like what was pictured!
> 
> Too girly for my taste, but it's final sale... so what can I do? :dunno: Pics to come a little later....
> 
> As for the base layer, it rocks!


No returns allowed? Rock it in style then and make it work, bring out the girly in you


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Pics, as promised:

Old Jacket + New Pants:









Closeup of the pants:









Hidden stash pocket, anyone?









Closeup of the pattern:









Yeah, not my style at all... Weird thing, no vents! (Luckily, I don't get hot)


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I think it looks great! When you said Pics, I thought you were going to pose with it on lol

My stuff arrived, the blue on the jacket is only very slightly lighter than the pants, looks pretty good. The materials feel different though, the pants are Gore Tex and feel slippery, while the jacket feels more canvas like. The coolest think in the jacket is the that the sleeves have a hole for the thumb, so there is no way I can get snow into my sleeves 

Regardless, I'm happy with them.

One thing though, no Recco in the pants, even though Volcom's site says there is. Not a big deal because I have a beacon, but I'm not sure why it's not there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

glad you're happy. Wrist gaiters are the next best thing after vents in a snowboard jacket 

The pattern on mine just remind me of pjs too much :laugh:

Same thing for me for the material. The jacket has a tough, canvas feel and the pants are softer and (slightly weird, I can't describe it accurately). I still find it odd that a company would make pants without thigh vents...

Next time I go out to the mountain, I'll take pics of me in the new gear to post up. Fair enough?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Wrist-gaiters FTW. No doubt. Once you've had them, you never want to go without again, expecially on those real fluffy powder days.

They look great. People may have to check twice to make sure you're actually wearing snowpants and didn't just leave your pajamas bottoms on :laugh:. But the combo looks nice.  It would suck if the pants didn't have red in them, or if the jacket fabric was patterned, but they don't, so they go well together. :thumbsup:

I'm looking for pants that go well with a cactus green jacket: Oakley Extraction Jacket - Men's - Free Shipping! from Backcountryoutlet.com

Suggestions? It's a brighter green than the picture, but I'm stumped as to what to get for matching pants. I've currently got solid black pants, but the combo makes me look like a tree.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> Wrist-gaiters FTW. No doubt. Once you've had them, you never want to go without again, expecially on those real fluffy powder days.
> 
> They look great. People may have to check twice to make sure you're actually wearing snowpants and didn't just leave your pajamas bottoms on :laugh:. But the combo looks nice.  It would suck if the pants didn't have red in them, or if the jacket fabric was patterned, but they don't, so they go well together. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...




Hot pink pants would go well. 

Honestly since I have seen your jacket would say a silver color would do well with out being to bad. 

Only thing I saw was this it might work:
Sessions.com

Kinda looking at jackets right now myself. Just been sporting my Columbia one so far


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

You know what, crazy as it sounds, but did you try orange? I know it seems like a weird combo, but I think it might actually work :dunno:

Or you can go with silver/grey. That will work too


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I could see either one. I would have never guessed orange, but picturing it in my mind, a bright, but not too bright, orange wouldn't look bad. Those silver pants would look pretty killer too.

I think I need to take a pic of my coat to get the true color out.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Zee I was thinking about getting some volcom pants but am unsure of the fit. Could you tell me what size you got and how they fit, I'm looking to get mine a bit baggy.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Mine are Medium, they are loose, but not a baggy fit. I wear a 32" waist but have 28" legs which makes finding pants generally a challenge but these fit me well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Zee is a shortie :laugh:, kidding kidding... 

did you get your stuff yet?


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

That's 28" around lol.

yep stuff is here, first day wearing it will be on a 3 day to Kicking Horse in a couple of weeks, unless somewhere get a dump and is worth going to between now and then. I'm still wearing the old stuff in the park.


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

Let me know how those pants work out Zee, I was planning on picking up a pair of those to pair up with this jacket:









Just need to get a paycheck to pick them up


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Wore my stuff for 3 days at Kicking Horse, nice to be riding with a dry ass for change 

A girl ran into me and sliced my pants around the ankle. grr


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Damn, that sucks!!!

Oh yeah, here's a pic of me in the new threads:


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

That's a nice outfit, but you look stuck 

I'll just tell myself that she wanted to make physical contact with me because of my irresistable charm and good looks, and it will make me feel better. 
MEC sells a patch kit for $6, so it's not too big a deal.


----------

